# Regrets



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't need to read this I just needed to vent out a thought. It may seem a bit clustered if you do read it, I am mentally exhausted, been doing homework all day.

Do you ever regret getting something? Do you ever regret getting rats? To be honest sometimes I regret it a bit. I love them to bits and I am glad I have them it's just I get easily attached to anything from a rock to a living creature. I am just really worried about when they won't be there anymore. I love animals to bits and a bit ago my brother's friend's girlfriend had to give away her cat because she was moving and couldn't take the cat where she was going so of course we adopted him. Due to my mom and brother's allergies he was kept outside though. We had a crate on our front porch with a bed inside and a temperature activated heat pad just incase it got too cold. He was extremely friendly and loved to be pet but then a couple months later he just vanished. I was devestated. I would just stand next to the porch looking out every day hoping he would be there, it took a long time to get over it and I still miss him a lot. I am just worried that when my current boys past I will be devestated but still get more and then it's just repeat since they have short lives. 
I don't know I am just really worried...


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

I know how you feel we have lost 3 cats to i dont know outside in the last 6 months, they always went outside at night and back during the day but one day they just wouldnt come back, i feel bad about taking my moms rats because they are old and will die soon and ive never had rats die with me, i was never home and my mom just dealed with it for me from 5 th grade till now, but i live on my own now and im scared one will die one night and ill have no shoebox for it and no idea what to do and my mom probably will be at work because i wake up late, i worry a lot too


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Anxiety dreams don't help ahaha I always have bad dreams about something happening to my animals.

I have a lot of dreams that I will forget I have an animal and they go for awhile starving and no cage cleans and no water but somehow they survive and then I remember and just hate myself entirely. It doesn't help that my dad starved my hedgehog for 2 days while I was on vacation with my mom ;;


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I fear this ALL the time. Not only with the rats but with my cats. I have my cat at my mums, she was given to me when I was 6 and she's turning 16 this Christmas Day.. She's kind of showing her age now and is on senior vitamins to pick her mood up  I become far too easily attached to animals and they just break my heart  But I suppose thats why we have them, to love them. And with love always comes heartbreak.. No matter how long it takes to get there. I have sleepless nights worrying about my animals so you're not alone.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

My dog is also starting to get old, he was abused when he was younger so the stress aged him a bit which is really sad. I've had him for maybe 7-8 years and I will miss him so much he was the thing keeping my alive for a long time when I was really depressed. I worry about losing him a lot but then I kind of just want to put him to sleep already because he has a really hard time walking and I just hate seeing him like this... we have tried everything to get the strength in his back legs back but nothing seems to be working...


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

is it his legs or his spine? my grandparents dog had a messed up back and could barely walk and they did laser therapy and after 3 sessions it helped a ton


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I feel like dirt every time but there are times I do regret getting my dog who has epilepsy. If it was just that, it wouldn't be so bad but she is incontinent and has such severe environmental allergies that she could choke to death without emergency treatment if the reaction is severe enough (has happened once so far). She's not even 2... Her first 3 homes gave her up because she couldn't be housetrained due to her weak sphincter muscles. I love this dog more than anything but some days I wish I hadn't taken her in. Usually the days where I'm under so much stress and then her skin starts to flare up and she needs steroids to relieve it, so it's another trip to the vet, another round of pills and creams, another lake of pee to clean because the steroids make her drink too much and her bladder can't hold it. Some days I think she would be better off put to sleep than suffering through another outbreak or seizure. Then I see how full of life she is and I feel like scum for even thinking it! So I know what you mean


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know to be honest but I don't think it's just the legs considering he basically has no feeling in back regions. He poops all over the house and he doesn't even realize it, we don't blame him it's not his fault but it is a pain to clean up. Then once I accidentally tripped and stepped on one of his back paws and he didn't even wake up ;; Some days are better than other though. We're thinking of restraining him to the middle floor (basement, middle floor, top floor) since stairs are so hard for him now. In the middle of the night he had fallen half way down the stairs luckily I was still awake so I went down to make sure he was fine then my dad came down soon after. He was fine probably just a little scared but fine. 

And I feel the same Sarah. I feel horrible whenever I think of putting my dog down since he seems happy but then everything is so difficult for him now. We have rugs scattered on the middle floor since it's mainly wood so he doesn't slip. He now has to eat out side so he doesn't slip in the wood since he refuses to stay on the rugs. Whenever he's standing still his hind quarters just slowly sink to the point where he is squatting... it's so sad I really hate seeing him like this.


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

If the cat wasn't fixed he may just be seeking out new territory (and will come back when he's ready ). Just to be on the hopeful side. 

And I am with you there, all of our dogs and cats are between 7-10 years old so they're all growing old together (well one is possibly 4-5 but he was a stray so we're just guessing). And I adopted two adult rats in May and our female just had her first mammary gland tumor and she's healing wonderfully but I just realized that she is at least 1.5 years old now and our male cannot be too far behind (he's neutered just to add). And my horses are also getting up there in age and its such a scary feeling. I'm tearing up just thinking about losing any of my babies. 

But at the same time I could never ever imagine my life with out them and to be honest I'd rather lose them to old age knowing they received the best care we could give instead of never meeting them at all. <3 So basically I would rather have loved and lost them than to have never been able to love them at all


----------

